# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Vicodin gave me first lucid dreams

## sbdream93

So I found out about trying to induce yourself into lucid dreams a while ago and some of the techniques helped me remember dreams better but I hadn't really had any lucid dreams yet. I got surgery a couple of days ago and the doctor prescribed me alot of painkillers. I had been noticing that the vicodin had a wierd effect when i closed my eyes, it felt almost as though I could think clearer but was really tired. So this morning I woke up at 7 in alot of pain and i took two vicodin to try to help me go to sleep. after about 30 minutes i closed my eyes and immediately fell into what felt like 3 quarters sleep. I knew i was asleep but i couldn't wake up,  i was completely able to control my dreams and it was so vivid. In my first dream friend had been missing for nine days and i healed my leg and found him. I woke myself up after that, and when i closed my eyes again i was back in a new dream. I was at a concert with my friends and everyone else looked like mosters....so I used superpowers to kill them all. When one of them got away i flew to the parking lot and divebombed his car like a seagull. I woke up again after that, closed my eyes and was in another dream....This one was by far the coolest, mainly because it was related so much to current events in the real world...So in this dream my dad was Tiger Woods and he had just won a golf tournament. We were at a post-tournament party as a family and everyone was giving him dirty looks because of the crash and what not. So all of a sudden the bad robot from transformers comes to terrorize the party and Tiger looks at me and says "Do me proud, Save this Family's reputation", So I transform and defeat the other robot. 

It's pretty unbelievable but it happened. I don't condone drug use but if you find yourself having to get surgery you should try this cause it works. I'll have to use mine sparingly now so i can have more things to post about.

----------


## sbdream93

Oh yeah i tried that spinning thing to keep myself asleep and it worked pretty well

----------


## beachgirl

Does anyone know why Vicodin would give you lucid dreams? I've noticed this too, when i take one for a migraine.

is it something to do with dopamine? or endorphins?

thanks, 
beachgirl

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

That's strange. I was prescribed vicodin after a surgery and ran out about a year ago. However, I don't remember it inducing any lucid dreams. The vicodin did make me feel reaalllllly good though  ::D:

----------


## Speesh

> Does anyone know why Vicodin would give you lucid dreams? I've noticed this too, when i take one for a migraine.
> 
> is it something to do with dopamine? or endorphins?
> 
> thanks, 
> beachgirl



Found this somewhere:
"Opioid painkillers, which include morphine and heroin as well as prescription products like Percocet, Percodan and Vicodin, are so dangerous because they are so seductive. They work by throwing up roadblocks all along the pain pathway from the nerve endings in the skin to the spinal cord to the brain. In the brain these drugs open the floodgates for the chemical dopamine, which triggers sensations of well-being. Dopamine rewires the brain to become accustomed to those benign feelings. When an addicted person stops taking the drug, the body craves the dopamine again."

Then again, dopamine buildup and dopamine release are two different things. I believe only the former would affect dreams. Perhaps there's a bit of both going on.

----------

